
Solution to one of the “Millennium Prize Problems” - tuyguntn
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.09665
======
johnloeber
The document hasn't been composed in LaTeX. That's usually a pretty big red
flag.

However, the other big red flags common to crankwork -- excessive
philosophical musing, violation of the lemma-proof-theorem structure -- are
absent. I'll wait on some peer-review and hopefully a translation into
English.

~~~
raverbashing
Also, legitimate papers _never_ are titled/abstracted with only "this is a
solution to Famous Problem" but are more specific to what it solves/relates to

Example: "Modular elliptic curves and Fermat's Last Theorem"

~~~
paulpauper
often a proof will hinge on a key conjecture, so the paper is named after the
conjecture

------
ForHackernews
Is this for real? Who is Shokir Davlatov? Google doesn't show much, he's
apparently from Uzbekistan: [http://the-newspapers.com/2016/04/10/uzbek-
mathematician-sai...](http://the-newspapers.com/2016/04/10/uzbek-
mathematician-said-about-solving-the-problem-of-the-millennium)

~~~
pmar3003
After a rapid search through russian language news I could'nt find much
information either, except that he is not listed on the site of his
university.

------
FreeFull
I won't hold my breath until this has been sufficiently reviewed by
mathematicians, especially Terence Tao, since he has also work done work in
this area: [http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.0290](http://arxiv.org/abs/1402.0290) .

------
breezest
I will wait and let the mathematicians review the proof.

------
SherlockeHolmes
Wow this is huge! The PDF is in a language I don't recognize. (not that it'd
help)

~~~
alkonaut
It appears encrypted, but I trust some authority will be able to obtain the
plaintext...

------
JorgeGT
Time to short ANSYS stocks!

------
paulpauper
12 pages = huge red flag. these type of proofs go into hundred + pages

